# 1950's Concept cars



## Ken N Tx (Mar 17, 2015)

.

.

.
.

.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 17, 2015)

.

.

.
.

.


----------



## Pappy (Mar 17, 2015)

Love the 53 Caddy.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 18, 2015)

.

.

.

.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 18, 2015)

.

.

.

.

.


----------



## 911 (Mar 18, 2015)

Looks to me like a lot of engineers had a lot of time on their hands.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 18, 2015)

911 said:


> Looks to me like a lot of engineers had a lot of time on their hands.


And got paid to do it!!


----------



## rickary (Mar 18, 2015)

I would say the 1952 Chrysler and 1953 Cadillac were not too far off from todays car.  Good post.


----------

